# Slayer oder ETSX - welches kaufen?



## make65 (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir dieses Jahr ein neues Bike zulegen und brauche nun Tips und Entscheidungshilfe von Euch. Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Cube AMS mit 100mm Federweg. Da ich inzwischen gerne auch ruppigere Abfahrten fahre möchte ich nun ein Bike mit mehr Federweg. Das Bike muss allerdings auch tourentauglich sein (1500 - 2000 hm), und man sollte auch einen Alpencross damit fahren können.

Ist das mit dem Slayer noch möglich - oder ist das ETSX hier die bessere Wahl?

Danke für Eure Meinungen
Martin


----------



## Xexano (15. Mai 2007)

Es kommt darauf an,

1.) ... wie ruppig die Abfahrten sein sollen.
2.) ... wieviel Wert du auf Gewicht legst.
3.) ... wieviel du an Federweg ausbügeln lassen möchtest, oder ob du lieber das ganze mit Fahrtechnik bewältigen möchtest.
4.)  ... was bei dir überwiegt: Abfahrt oder Uphill?

Beide Bikes sind sehr gut. Wenn bei dir die Tour überwiegt, dann würde ich ganz klar das ETSX nehmen. Das kann man auch ganz schön aufbauen mit 130 mm Federweg usw.  

Das Slayer mit seinen 150/160 mm lässt dafür heftigeres zu. Wenn du also gerne 3-4 kg und 30 mm mehr schleppen möchtest, dafür aber bei heftigeren Abfahrten immer noch viel Spaß haben möchtest: Ganz klar das Slayer (Ich gehe hier vom Slayer SXC aus...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (15. Mai 2007)

hi, ich würde zwischen den beiden bikes das slayer nehmen. 3-4 kg unterschied sind bestimmt übertrieben, der unterschied liegt lediglich bei der federgabel (ca. 500g), bei den laufrädern (ca. 300g) und rahmen (ca. 400g). Der unterschied zwischen new slayer und sxc slayer ist ca. 500g. ich bin vom old slayer auf´s new slayer umgestiegen (125-130mm auf 150-160mm) + 2kg und der spaß hat sich voll gelohnt. gruß jako


----------



## Matze. (16. Mai 2007)

"Normal" müßte das EtS-X völlig ausreichen, ich persönlich würde mit meinem Körpergewicht (über 90Kg ) in jedem Fall das Slayer nehmen, denn erstens kommt´s bei dem Eigengewicht auf 1,5-3 Kg auch nicht mehr an, zudem ist der ETS-X Hinterbau recht weich. Als 65 Kg Bergfloh würde ich eher zum ETS-X greifen.


----------



## micki260 (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
suche für meine Freundin für den Einstieg zum Biken einen Tourer   
mit nicht zu sehr gestreckter Sitzposition und dachte da an dem Slayer.
Sie ist 1.65 und hat eine Schrittlänge von 74cm 
Welche Rahmengröße wäre für sie geeignet.  
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe 
Micki260


----------

